# How much tractor for snowblowing?



## Ryan Biggs (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi folks,

I'm considering buying a tractor mainly for snowblowing and was hoping you guys might have some input to reality-check my thoughts.

We have about 200 yards of driveway road (about 80% paved) plus an approximately 50' x 65' paved pad to clear in the winter. The whole area is sloped, probably in the range from 10 to 15% grade. Massive amounts of snow usually isn't really the problem here in the foothills above Anchorage, Alaska. The bigger issue is blowing snow putting in hard three to four foot drifts which grow back within an hour or two. 

Believe it or not, currently we clear this with big tracked Honda walk-behind blower (HSS1332). It's handled everything thrown at it so far, but it can take a while when the drifts are big. It's also clearly pushed to its limit when dealing with the big and hard stuff, and I'm sure the day will come when it's totally outgunned. As I get a little older, the idea of clearing snow in an enclosed cab instead out out in 40 MPH winds and sub-zero temps sounds attractive too.

I'm trying to figure out how much tractor we would need to clear this with a blower and whether it's a good option. Because of the grades, drifts, and the fact that the paved areas can get covered with slick glaze ice that persists all winter, I'm thinking a sub-compact might not really be heavy enough at times to have enough traction to not have things be a battle. So I was thinking something in the compact class along the lines of a Kubota B2650 might be what we really need. Kinda pricey, but maybe worth it in the long run if it's the right tool for the job. Wish there was more of a used tractor market up here.

Based on people's experience, would you think this class of machine is about right for the task? Or do you think a sub-compact would cut it?

On the other hand, definitely feel free to burst my bubble if anyone thinks a utility tractor in general isn't the best idea for handling this job. My dream machine would be something like a small track loader with a blower, but the budget for that seems unlikely.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ryan! If you're using a walk behind now, then absolutely anything else above that would do just fine. As with anything, the bigger the unit, the more power.... the faster the job will go. That Kubota rig would do the job just nicely.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, if a walk behind pretty much did it, I'm sure a B2650 with a cab and a front mounted blower would do the trick. You can stud the tires for icy situations if you are concerned about that. What about an LS or a John Deere? Dealers are handy to you. Have you thought of a side by side ATV with a blower on the front? Could be used for all kinds of stuff, although the ATV option would most likely leave you less cash than buying a Tractor!!
EDIT
Not much price difference between the LS and the Kubota. I think the Kubota has an optional cab!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2018)

Welcome to the *TractorForum* Ryan

Even a heavy garden tractor would be a big improvement over your walk behind but the hard drifts do require a bit more weight, I would say the B2650 is about the minimum you would want to go with... and the older we get the more important that cab becomes 

Personally I use a beat up old Ford Bronco II with a 6' blade, I have about 500 yds of gravel drive and I can clear a path out to the main road in minutes in an emergancy.


----------



## Charles L Bloss Jr (Jan 22, 2019)

Ryan Biggs said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm considering buying a tractor mainly for snowblowing and was hoping you guys might have some input to reality-check my thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles L Bloss Jr (Jan 22, 2019)

I had a JD subcompact tractor. The only thing holding the two levers on the 3 point hitch was a bungee cord. They swayed back and forth and chewed the high parts of the tire cleats off. I sold it and bought a JD 3120 which is a bigger tractor, and has locks for the two levers. The tractor is 29 HP diesel. It is a number of years old, but looks like new. I use a 5' rear blade to move the snow.


----------

